
Ask HN: Karma Points Stuck at 1619 - taigeair
Not sure why even though I submit links which get upvotes my karma points are still the same. Any ideas?
======
greenyoda
For questions like this, you should contact the moderators at
hn@ycombinator.com.

~~~
taigeair
Thanks!

